
What is a Browser? - hanszeir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ&feature=player_embedded
======
ColinWright
Again? Here are a few earlier submissions - there are more:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/what+is+a+browser?page=1>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=662105> <\- This one has comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057769>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=653962>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626482>

Here's a comment from earlier:

    
    
        More and more, producers of programs are hiding the
        details, making it easier for people to just get on
        with things and solve their problems, without having
        to worry about the details of how it happens, and the
        machinery underneath.
    
        Then others, no doubt technical people, go and interview
        the users in order to show just how ignorant they all are.
    
        Did I get that right?
    
        If you want to make computers and services easy to use,
        you don't want people to be able to answer these questions.
        You want people to find your service, use it, and remain
        completely unaware of the technology.
    
        Or am I wrong?
    

Finally, here is a good explanation for non-technical people:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=864627>

